# schwinn paramount (?)



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I am perusing ebay and I found this <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Paramount-Road-Bike-P_W0QQitemZ170028574137QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">Schwinn Paramount</a>. There is a serial number given, but looking at the Waterford website, I can't match the code (which is 1A04098). Probably not real important, but I wanted to see if anyone could place this.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Jimi_Lee said:


> I am perusing ebay and I found this <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Paramount-Road-Bike-P_W0QQitemZ170028574137QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">Schwinn Paramount</a>. There is a serial number given, but looking at the Waterford website, I can't match the code (which is 1A04098). Probably not real important, but I wanted to see if anyone could place this.


Not a Waterford number. I just sent an email asking for clarification. We'll see what he says. - TF


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, I have a stupid question. Why are you looking at a Waterford website for a Schwinn serial number? I have a late '80s Schwinn LeTour and would love to be able to pinpoint the details about it (just knowing the year would be nice).


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Wood said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question. Why are you looking at a Waterford website for a Schwinn serial number? I have a late '80s Schwinn LeTour and would love to be able to pinpoint the details about it (just knowing the year would be nice).


The current Waterford facility (Richard Schwinn) is the old (pre '94?) Paramount Design Group (PDG) factory. That is where the Paramounts (and only Paramounts) were built in the 80's and early 90's. I believe that the Le Tour was built in Japan (Panasonic???) - TF


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

You forgot about Marc Muller who closed down the Paramount line in '79 to revamp it in '80 and I believe he now is one of the owners of Waterford along with Richard Schwinn (grandson of the founder of Schwinn).
<a href="http://waterfordbikes.com/site/company/parahistory.php">A detailed history of the Paramount</a>


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It looks like a date code to me.*



Jimi_Lee said:


> There is a serial number given, but looking at the Waterford website, I can't match the code (which is 1A04098). Probably not real important, but I wanted to see if anyone could place this.


The 40th day of 1998 which would mean it was built in some production line somewhere and not be an old school Paramount. Didn't the new Schwinn/GT owners have some "Paramounts" built overseas or perhaps in the GT facility in Longmont?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> The 40th day of 1998 which would mean it was built in some production line somewhere and not be an old school Paramount. Didn't the new Schwinn/GT owners have some "Paramounts" built overseas or perhaps in the GT facility in Longmont?


The "Series X" bikes were built in Japan. - TF


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Tell all fork*

The fork is of a uni-crown design. This usually means it was made in Japan. I have had several of these Japanese Pretendamounts and found that they are still exceptioanlly great rides.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"I have had several of these Japanese Pretendamounts and found that they are still exceptioanlly great rides."
.
The proper term is "Jappamount"
Not to say that they weren't good bikes, but like the "GT" paramounts, they weren't real Paramounts.


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Japanese built Paramounts*

These frames were built by Panasonic for Paramount. The serial numbers of these frames were stamped on the lower portion of the headtube. Not bad bikes, but not the silver brazed Paramounts form Schwinn.


----------



## ratkid (Oct 8, 2006)

TurboTurtle said:


> The current Waterford facility (Richard Schwinn) is the old (pre '94?) Paramount Design Group (PDG) factory. That is where the Paramounts (and only Paramounts) were built in the 80's and early 90's. I believe that the Le Tour was built in Japan (Panasonic???) - TF


These Waterford Paramounts are great, I have a friend that has an 86 Paramount, it a pound heavier than my 07 Specialized Roubaix, considering its made 20 years ago. It still has the downtube shifters and Suntour Superbe gruppo.


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Same "S/N" here*

I am working with a friend who is buying a paramount that has the same number stamped on the head tube. I assumed it was the serial number, but reading this it must not be. The only other mark that I can find is a "9" underlined and stamped on the bottom bracket.

Anyone have any idea where the serial number would be located on this frame? It has to be late 80's, but I would like to put a year on it.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Mr Wood said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question. Why are you looking at a Waterford website for a Schwinn serial number? I have a late '80s Schwinn LeTour and would love to be able to pinpoint the details about it (just knowing the year would be nice).



Just look on your head badge. There should be a 4 digit number lightly stamped in it. Mine was upside down at the bottom.

The last number is the year, you have to assume the decade. The 1st, 2nd, and 3rd number are the day of the year that it was made.

So, if your number says 3658, then it was built on the 365th day of 1988 (assuming it was built in the 80's.) or 12/31/1988.


EDITED..... I had the order mixed up, but I corrected it in my description. After I wrote my original post I searched for the website I found when researching it myself... check it out: http://www.geocities.com/sldatabook/serial.html


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I race and train on a Series 3 "Japanamount." I got it for a steal and since I've put an 8-speed rear STi shifter on it, keeping the front downtube shifter ala Lance, it's become even more of a quality machine on which to race and ride. It's stiff, and is smooth and comfortable enough for long days in the saddle.


----------



## jimmayor007 (Sep 3, 2007)

Jimi_Lee said:


> I am perusing ebay and I found this <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Paramount-Road-Bike-P_W0QQitemZ170028574137QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">Schwinn Paramount</a>. There is a serial number given, but looking at the Waterford website, I can't match the code (which is 1A04098). Probably not real important, but I wanted to see if anyone could place this.


I found a SCHWINN PARAMOUNT, CHROME P 15 , 23'' ,CAMPAGNOLO GROUP on ebay that is very nice shape.


----------

